# The BIG Reliance Joke - DTH communication



## Edge-of-chaos (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Guys!

Noticed reliance shouting over the roof about their "mpeg4" technology that they would use for the DTH broadcast. Thats really funny, cos mpeg4 is a compression technology that allows fitting more channels through the transponder...thats got nothing to do with picture quality/sound quality in any manner.

Therefore for the average DTH user, there's no great difference in comparision with other offerings in the market (purely from a video/audio perspective)

I am creating this thread to initiate a discussion on "technology communication" across many technology intensive brands...lets discuss whether whats being communicated is putting the product in the right light, or is it exploiting the non-understanding of technology amongst the masses!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 9, 2008)

You working for dishtv or what ....  And why is this in tech reviews section .


----------



## amritpal2489 (Sep 9, 2008)

hey.. dis never came to my mind...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Noticed reliance shouting over the roof about their "mpeg4" technology that they would use for the DTH broadcast. Thats really funny, cos mpeg4 is a compression technology that allows fitting more channels through the transponder...thats got nothing to do with picture quality/sound quality in any manner.
> 
> ...



LOLZ.

Read this : *www.apple.com/quicktime/technologies/mpeg4/


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 10, 2008)

MPEG4 will allow them to stream more channels at the same quality in the limited bandwidth. When the MPEG2 providers run out of their bandwidth, they are either gonna have to buy some more or reduce the quality of the channels to allow for more channels.

Reliance has plans to add shitloads of channels to their BIG TV platter.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 13, 2008)

they can also transmiet better quality channles in less size!!


----------



## rosemolr (Sep 21, 2008)

what ever big tv rocks...all else..S*cks!


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 1, 2008)

What's the use of having so many channels which you don't watch? It would be nice if they had an option to choose only the channels which we want.


----------



## R2K (Oct 7, 2008)

How much does they charge.......for BIG TV


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 8, 2008)

The starting price is Rs 175 and then the price increases depending on the channels you subscribe to.


----------



## R2K (Oct 9, 2008)

how many channels are they providing for Rs 175


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2008)

You pay Rs.2,300 and you get all the major channels for a year. only channels missed are World movies etc.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 9, 2008)

I was wrong. The starting price is Rs 100.

Rs 100- 44 channels
Rs 150- 78 channels
Rs 175- around 100 channels

And there are more packs costing more than Rs 1000.


----------



## R2K (Oct 10, 2008)

^^
OMG 100 channels for just 175..........reliance is gonna rock the DTH service sector


----------



## mad_max (Oct 10, 2008)

i thought everyone used mpeg4! its pure madness to use mpeg2
on a lighter note wonder how many ftv videos they couple parallaly fit at full quality


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, guess we need to pull out of the gregarious psyche that most people subscribe to...one needn't use mpeg 4 jus bcoz everyone else is doing so. Its just that if you dont use mpeg4 and you have more transponders, you still have the same bandwidth per signal transmitted, and hence makes absolutely no difference to the user!


----------



## pagol123 (Jan 17, 2009)

But i am Much Satisfied wth my TATA Sky


----------

